# If I put my name on her registration would she legally be mine?



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

All of our registered horses are in my daughter's name as well as her car. She is 15. Mine name is on her car also but I am not sure it had to be. Guess I will the the DMV later and find out


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

Your mom's threatening to sell your horse isn't she? What did or didn't you do? Who bought the horse and who pays the bills? I don't think appaloosa sport horse papers will hold up in court if you sue her for selling your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since you are under legal age, the court will uphold your mother's decision if she sells your horse. Why would she want to sell it?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What Saddlebag said. 

If you're under the age of majority, the animal legally belongs to your legal guardian/parents, regardless of the name on her registration paperwork.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Gonna depend on where you live. In VA you cant own anything if you are a minor. It belongs to your parent/legal guardian.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

My Mom isn't trying to sell my horse, just when we found the fact we could register my horse we decided we would. But I remember something happened with my cousin were her step dad tried to give away her horse(to his nephew or something) but he couldn't because the horse was in her name. and I am just paranoid that something like that would happen. But thats just me. Anyway, I found out that my mother could sell her but I would have to sign any transfer papers for the registry.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't think the horse ownership could be changed in the registry without your signature, but ownership and registry are two different things.

Many people buy registered horses and never change the owner listed in the registry. 

As stated before, a minor really doesn't own anything.

Makes you want to hurry up and turn 18 doesn't it?


----------

